# Dang it, Grissom!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Neat, so Grissom decided to munch on a TON of poo this morning, I didn't lock the door to outside, and Champ opened it and let him out before I got a chance to go out and pick it up. (at work) and now he has serious cannon butt and keeps vomiting poop. 
WONDERFUL Thanksgiving. As if it weren't terrible enough already. 
The best part: He puked up a HUGE pile of sh*t on my bed. Lovely. 


Can I just say I am having a terrible, terrible day?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww man that really sucks!!!

I've never had a dog that does that so I can't imagine what you are going thru! But you take care of him better than anyone else can...you should be saying dangit Champ instead LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Awww man that really sucks!!!
> 
> I've never had a dog that does that so I can't imagine what you are going thru! But you take care of him better than anyone else can...you should be saying dangit Champ instead LOL


I've never had a dog that does it obsessively. Almost all dogs I've encountered will do it once in a blue moon, but Grissom is just awful. I had done SO good at keeping him away from it. ALWAYS locking him inside a play yard when I let the boarding dogs outside to potty in the morning, and keeping a really close eye on him. 

He's been solid for over three weeks, and now he's got some serious mud butt. He just had to have a bath. (heh, ironic)

If I give him a really bone heavy meal tonight, would that help clear up the diarrhea? Or should he not eat tonight? He had boneless turkey this morning, and solid poop up until his sh*t buffet.

Ya know, he's really lucky he's cuter than hell, because he's the most difficult dog I've ever had. lol


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I had so many dogs eat poop at the daycare where I worked. When another dog pooped, I would run over to the pooper scooper, and when I came back it was gone!! 

Have you tried Forbid with Grissom...? People tried it in the daycare, and the dogs ate the poop less and less until they no longer ate it. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I had so many dogs eat poop at the daycare where I worked. When another dog pooped, I would run over to the pooper scooper, and when I came back it was gone!!
> 
> Have you tried Forbid with Grissom...? People tried it in the daycare, and the dogs ate the poop less and less until they no longer ate it. :smile:


I tried the NaturVet tablets as well as another brand of tablet (don't remember the name of it) that I had to give to Champ so grissom wouldn't eat his poop. (he never ever eats his own) They gave Champ diarrhea so I quit. 
It's tough, because it's a bunch of other dogs, not just mine. I can't give anything to all of them.

I know it's a "normal" behavior, but he takes it to the extreme, and that's why it worries me. Hopefully when Champ is placed in his forever home, and Annie is on raw, all will be fixed. He just won't ever go to daycare. Ever.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh wow!! You would have to give Champ the forbid and I don't think you want to do that. I thought Grissom ate his own poop, that's why I brought Forbid into the conversation!! Even if you gave Grissom forbid, it still wouldn't work!!! It only works if he ate his own poop...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Oh wow!! You would have to give Champ the forbid and I don't think you want to do that. I thought Grissom ate his own poop, that's why I brought Forbid into the conversation!! Even if you gave Grissom forbid, it still wouldn't work!!! It only works if he ate his own poop...


Yeah I know..... 
What can I say? He likes variety.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would say to fast him tonight...unless you have already fed him...and then give him a bone heavy meal in the morning, but a small meal and same
for dinner tomorrow night. Good luck! Let us know how he does!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Neat, so Grissom decided to munch on a TON of poo this morning, I didn't lock the door to outside, and Champ opened it and let him out before I got a chance to go out and pick it up. (at work) and now he has serious cannon butt and keeps vomiting poop.
> WONDERFUL Thanksgiving. As if it weren't terrible enough already.
> The best part: He puked up a HUGE pile of sh*t on my bed. Lovely.
> 
> ...


So, how is Grissom doing???


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for asking. I forgot I started this thred.:redface:
I gave him one meal of a chicken drumstick, and one meal of Pork neck... both pretty bone heavy, obviously, and he's totally back to solid stools now. 
I'm amazed. An issue like this pre-raw took a week or more to get under control. By under control I mean not-so-mucas filled diarrhea, but still watery stools. lol. 
On raw, this is the first run in with diarrhea caused by this disgusting habit, and it took two meals to be completely back to solid, healthy stools. 
Amazing! lol.:biggrin:

You'd NEVER guess that a butt that freaking cute and fluffy would produce the things it has. lol.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Good to hear he's doing well. I just read your reply to kibble for boxer puppy, about poop having carbs in it. LOL! I guess Grissom is getting extra carbs huh...haha...JK!! :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Good to hear he's doing well. I just read your reply to kibble for boxer puppy, about poop having carbs in it. LOL! I guess Grissom is getting extra carbs huh...haha...JK!! :wink:


A thought just came to me. Hopefully someone can give me some input.
When I origionally brought my concerns on his habit to the forum, someome, I think RFD, but I could be wrong, said that they'd never seen stool eating cause such digestive upset, and that something else must be causing the problem. 

Dogs don't need carbs, so is it fair to say that they pass them in their waste, therefore making grissoms poo munching sessions a carb fest, therefore flaring up his carbohydrate issues that much more? 

Maybe his stool eating habit acts as a catalyst in the whole issue? Think about it. Lots of dogs eat poop, granted maybe not so obsessively as Grissom, but even so, it's a valid point. I'll use Champ as an example. Once in a blue moon he will eat poop, but even with him, I've never seen the kind of diarrhea/ vomiting response that Grissom has to it. 


BAHHHH I feel like I've made a breakthrough! Someone chime in... please? lol. Anyone know the carbohydrate content of poo?:tongue:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> A thought just came to me. Hopefully someone can give me some input.
> When I origionally brought my concerns on his habit to the forum, someome, I think RFD, but I could be wrong, said that they'd never seen stool eating cause such digestive upset, and that something else must be causing the problem.
> 
> Dogs don't need carbs, so is it fair to say that they pass them in their waste, therefore making grissoms poo munching sessions a carb fest, therefore flaring up his carbohydrate issues that much more?
> ...


When I used to work at the daycare, so many dogs had that habit of eating poo. Some of it was so disgusting, AND SEVERE, that I still can't believe it. None of those dogs ever had any digestive upsets...maybe some dogs are just more sensitive to poo...? :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> When I used to work at the daycare, so many dogs had that habit of eating poo. Some of it was so disgusting, AND SEVERE, that I still can't believe it. None of those dogs ever had any digestive upsets...maybe some dogs are just more sensitive to poo...? :wink:


I'm just wondering if it's CARBS in the POO. lol 
I agree, it's a disgusting habit, and I don't understand why he does it. If I could understand it more, maybe it wouldn't bother me as much. 
I hate things I cant figure out!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I know Grissom's on raw, so how much carbs can raw meat, bones and organs have...?


no the raw diet is perfect for him. but he NEVER eats his own poo. It's other dogs. Kibble fed dogs at work and such. I'm wondering if he's had the overactive response to the poop eating due to carbohydrates passed in kibble fed dogs poop. Does this make any sense at all or am I just rambling? lol. 

It all starts with:
Fact #1: Grissom can not handle any real amount of carbohydrates, and his raw diet accomodates that for him. 

Fact #2; grissom never eats his own poop. 

Fact #3: Grissom obsessively eats other dog's poop.

Then it goes like this:
Grissom eats raw. 
Grissom's tummy is happy. 
Grisom's butt is happy.
Grissom's owner is happy!!! 
Grissom goes to daycare and plays with kibble fed dogs. 
Kibble fed dog poops.
Grissom consumes kibble fed dog's poop.
Grissom has extreme diarrhea and vomiting.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> no the raw diet is perfect for him. but he NEVER eats his own poo. It's other dogs. Kibble fed dogs at work and such. I'm wondering if he's had the overactive response to the poop eating due to carbohydrates passed in kibble fed dogs poop. Does this make any sense at all or am I just rambling? lol.
> 
> 
> Grissom eats raw.
> ...


Yes, it makes sense. Ahhh! I always forget that he doesn't eat HIS poop. Just other doggie poo...

I always heard from people that eating poo meant that a dog wasn't getting enough of some vitamin or nutrient. Never knew if this was true...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> A thought just came to me. Hopefully someone can give me some input.
> When I origionally brought my concerns on his habit to the forum, someome, I think RFD, but I could be wrong, said that they'd never seen stool eating cause such digestive upset, and that something else must be causing the problem.
> 
> Dogs don't need carbs, so is it fair to say that they pass them in their waste, therefore making grissoms poo munching sessions a carb fest, therefore flaring up his carbohydrate issues that much more?
> ...


My guess is that the carbs in the other dogs' poo is what causes him to have such overly violent reactions to the poo-eating to begin with. Whether or not that was the straw that broke the camel's back may never be determined, but it is a fantastic motivator for keeping the yard poo-free :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> My guess is that the carbs in the other dogs' poo is what causes him to have such overly violent reactions to the poo-eating to begin with. Whether or not that was the straw that broke the camel's back may never be determined, but it is a fantastic motivator for keeping the yard poo-free :biggrin:


I know, I know. We keep OUR yard clean, it's just really tough when I'm working with 40 dogs, to get everything picked up as it happens. He didn't get to any for a couple weeks, tough. This incident was caused by me locking him inside because I was too busy with customers to get to the poo right away, and Champ opening the door to let him out. 

When I move, they are not going to be going to daycare very often at all, but with my living arrangement right now, the deal is if I go to work, they go with me.


----------

